# Troubleshooting Minute Mount 2



## clobdell (Jan 17, 2015)

I have an 8 year old minute mount 2 and this is the second year I have experienced this problem. Out of the blue my plow stopped working; wont raise or angle. I replaced the motor and worked fine. checked suction tube, filters, and reservoir for issues and none were visible. plow has worked well all season and now will not. motor engages and sounds to be winding or spinning like it cant engage but shaft seems to be secure. power definitely to motor but plow will not function. any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

When it won't work.....does the plow jerk or twitch at all?


----------



## clobdell (Jan 17, 2015)

no. the lift arm will raise a little and then let back down but it wont lift enough to raise the plow. It will not angle either way at all.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Ck the pump itself. Sometimes the gears will break off internally. Only way to tell is by taking the pump apart. 
Ck power to the coils as well?


----------



## clobdell (Jan 17, 2015)

if this were the case what might be causing this problem because it has happened before?


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Check all your electrical connections; remove and clean then reassemble. Check your plugs for frayed wires or possible damaged or broken pins.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

clobdell;1930716 said:


> if this were the case what might be causing this problem because it has happened before?


The broken gear.....that's a maybe.
The electrical.....gremlins...
Bad connectors, connections, corrosion, controller...


----------



## clobdell (Jan 17, 2015)

Motor works fine but I have had issues with my controller wire is loose that lowers; but it hasn't affected angling or lifting.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Then you gotta test light the coils to the appropriate function while it's not working


----------



## clobdell (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks for the guidance; im headed out to tear this thing apart; again!


----------



## clobdell (Jan 17, 2015)

Gotta figure the 1" of ice in the bottom of my resevior and the coating of ice around my filter could have reeked havoc. Just further proof that crappy hydraulic fluid is not the way to go!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Thought you cked it?


----------



## clobdell (Jan 17, 2015)

No same thing happened last plowing season and I thought it was the motor assembly so I purchased another placed in on and the plow worked fine up until recently. I did however use atf to test it and never changed it out. How can I test the coil? I removed the whole assembly, motor, pump, reservoir and hoses to bring inside and thaw in the event there was ice throughout.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

First. Drain all the fluid..even outta the rams. Then take off the res and clean all that out as well, filter, magnet, canister. Then reassemble, fill with plow oil, then see what is going on.


----------



## clobdell (Jan 17, 2015)

Great info deselss. got her up and running and used quality oil this time. thanks for the help.


----------



## Cscrib (Nov 18, 2019)

I have fisher min mount 2 plow. Just hooked it up to my Chevy Silverado 2500 HD. The plow raises slow and only about 5 inches off the ground. Goes down and moves right and left fine. I checked the oil , it's full. Don't know what it could be.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Cscrib said:


> I have fisher min mount 2 plow. Just hooked it up to my Chevy Silverado 2500 HD. The plow raises slow and only about 5 inches off the ground. Goes down and moves right and left fine. I checked the oil , it's full. Don't know what it could be.


https://www.plowsite.com/threads/fisher-minute-mount-2-lift-problem-help-please.113747/


----------

